# Переломовывих (Беннета) основания I пястной кости со смещением



## павел юрьевич (11 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте!
26 сентября - получил травму упав на руку,(дз -переломовывих основания 1 пястной кости со смещением)
5 октября произведена закрытая репозиция и ос одной спицей киршнера!
9 ноября через 5 недель спицу и лангету сняли,сразу приступил к активным и пассивным разработкам,при этом начал трудиться,но не нагружая палец и сустав,после работы и холодного сырого воздуха отёк увеличивался,дома в тепле и покое немного спадал ,но держался,тугоподвижность определенного движения и болезненность сохраняется
9 декабря прошёл месяц после снятия спицы и лангеты,сделал снимки,так как рука беспокоит,отёк держится,боль при движениях сохраняется,мнения врачей разнятся,кто-то говорит сращения нет и есть ложный сустав,кто-то говорит что сращение есть но не полное,кто-то говорит что есть не большое смещение,но оно не повлияет на функциональность,кто-то не советует при такой травме вообще  пассивно и активно разрабатывать сустав,кто-то наоборот советует разрабатывать!некоторые вообще перелома не видят(может из-за того что две проекции на одном снимке и они маленькие)Вообщем я перестал разрабатывать и крутить вертеть палец,,ближе к новому году отёк стал уменьшаться на глазах.

9 января - прошло 2 месяца после снятия спицы и 3 месяца после ОС,отёк практически ушёл,чуть чуть совсем можно его различить визуально!!но остались некоторые затруднения и тугоподвижность сустава,а главное есть болезненность при широком захвате тяжёлого предмета(например 3х литровая не полная банка воды,лопата с черенком большого диаметра итд)при узком захвате боли нет,не возможно  безболезненно работать инструментом(молоток,шуруповерт итд) а так же есть болевое ощущение если приложить ладонь вплотную к ровной поверхности!

Вот и не знаю теперь что будет дальше,пройдёт ли боль ,восстановится ли трудоспособность пальца,захват,сила захвата,оперировать сказали и поздно и есть риск ещё большего нарушения и повреждения в суставе ,так как осколок очень маленький(все мнения были даны по этим снимкам,но напомню, что на данный момент прошел еще один месяц)
1 снимок - это сама травма.


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2022)

@павел юрьевич, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Пригласите в тему @Доктор Ступин, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2022)

Физиотерапия. ЛФК, ортез при большой нагрузке.
Ждем еще 2 месяца.


----------



## павел юрьевич (12 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю за ответ, но не могли бы вы высказать свою точку зрения относительно снимков(положение кости в суставе(есть ли подвывих),состояние отломка(ов))и какое именно ЛФК и какая физиотерапия целесообразна?и то что тугоподвижность сохраняется и боль-это нормально,через 2 месяца после выемки спицы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2022)

павел юрьевич написал(а):


> ...не могли бы вы высказать свою точку зрения относительно снимков(положение кости в суставе(есть ли подвывих),


Есть.



павел юрьевич написал(а):


> состояние отломка(ов))и какое именно ЛФК и какая физиотерапия целесообразна?


А что есть в поликлинике?



павел юрьевич написал(а):


> и то что тугоподвижность сохраняется и боль-это нормально,через 2 месяца после выемки спицы?


Конечно, не нормально. Но вариантов немного - операция или ждать и лечить.


----------



## павел юрьевич (13 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, значит раз есть вывих,то мало толку от разработки(ведь это логично)чего можно ждать от такой разработки(можно ведь усугубить)
А какая операция здесь целесообразна?репозиционировать и фиксировать  открыто,но как?если отломок прирос в неправильном положении и не даст правильной репозиции!а изначально мне сказали ,если фиксировать кость и такой мелкий отломок винтами с пластиной то размолет в муку этот отломок,и усугубит положение,мне кажется что и спица этот отломок разломила еще сильнее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2022)

Уже не мой уровень вопросов.
Телефон доктора, которому доверяю, дать?


----------

